# Friday's Weather



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was going to head up to Nevis Range on Friday. But other things have come up (not weather related).

Last time this happened and the A9 was closed. Everywhere was snowed in.

But we left Manchester on Friday night and was skiing in Scotland the next day. Whilst driver in their cars were stranded on the A9!.


Will it change your plans?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No TM.
I was planning on chopping logs to keep warm Friday.......  

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no changes for us, off to Baltic Wharf Bristol tomorrow to meet up with some friends. We considered putting off because Viv has had a cold, but not really bothered about the weather, should be ok travelling tomorrow, and if we get snowed in......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Well if you have around £380 and can get to Portsmouth. You could be on the med by Sunday night.

But you might get a few waves on Biscay.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if it will change my plans Trev. I'm flying back to teesside Saturday morning. Are flights likely to be affected? More worrying Mrs d has to drive 25 miles to pick me up.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wait*

Stay in the Canaries until middle of next week. :wink:

I think she might be okay. The east coast got most of it a couple of days ago. We are getting it in the west tomorrow and Sunday so we believe.

Usual panic. People being told by various authorities that they should not travel tomorrow. Well if it keeps more of the road and space for us, all the better.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: wait*



teemyob said:


> Stay in the Canaries until middle of next week. :wink:
> 
> I think she might be okay. The east coast got most of it a couple of days ago. We are getting it in the west tomorrow and Sunday so we believe.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Fingers crossed. Cant wait to go home to be honest. Been ill for two days now. Drive safe wherever you end up.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Already has. Were supposed to be getting tunnel tomorrow, put it off ten days. It's not just the UK, the weather in northern France is pretty bad too.

In a week or ten days, things are supposed to warm up a bit.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

My sister and one of her friends are going to a chicken breeder's show in Lanark tomorrow, coming back Monday.

I warned her about the possibility of bad weather but they seem intent on going....

I don't travel in bad conditions, ever. It has to be an emergency to get me out if the roads are bad. Not scared, just wiser than I used to be.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

You have been conspicuously quiet this week - nothing reported in the Blog. I trust you have not had to sleep in the Police Station  :lol: 

You are not going to use Teeside weather as an excuse for another week are you?

Geoff


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Had many an exciting drive on the way up to Aviemore
Before the road became so civilised


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> I don't know if it will change my plans Trev. I'm flying back to teesside Saturday morning. Are flights likely to be affected? More worrying Mrs d has to drive 25 miles to pick me up.


Flying is fine........just the take-off and landing that's a bit dodgy!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Geoff

Barry hasn't been quiet he has been telling everyone how hot it is in Tenerife but has need a night nurse  as he is feeling a bit off must be missing Mrs P

joe


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We have plans to go to a Burn's Night in the wilds of Northumberland. Overnighting in the van. It's not the overnighting but the getting there and back is a bit of a worry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Was scheduled to drive from Aberystwyth this evening down to Brecon and sleep overnight in the MH.

Given that there is a RED warning in force for the Brecon Beacons I have decided to come straight home and hunker down.

We live 1km from the sea so tend not to get so much snow.

I think tomorrow might be the exception!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Landings*



Spacerunner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it will change my plans Trev. I'm flying back to teesside Saturday morning. Are flights likely to be affected? More worrying Mrs d has to drive 25 miles to pick me up.
> ...


Take off is fine.

Did you know all landings are actually in effect really just controlled crashes!?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*update*



Easyriders said:


> Already has. Were supposed to be getting tunnel tomorrow, put it off ten days. It's not just the UK, the weather in northern France is pretty bad too.
> 
> In a week or ten days, things are supposed to warm up a bit.


Had an email from Var Martin yesterday.

The Nice (that is Niece not Nyce) TGV train was blocked or stopped by snow!


----------

